# New Baby Hedgie



## yaoigirl (Dec 10, 2008)

I got my baby hedgie named Sonic last weekend. He's such a little explorer and he loves running on his wheel. He's become the joy of my family and everyone loves the little guy.
[attachment=0:jy3rhokg]DSCN0164 [resized].JPG[/attachment:jy3rhokg]
[attachment=1:jy3rhokg]DSCN0155 [resized].JPG[/attachment:jy3rhokg]
[attachment=2:jy3rhokg]DSCN0150 [resized].JPG[/attachment:jy3rhokg]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your little man he is a cutie  
We could never have enough sonics :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is adorable!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

what a cute little guy! 
Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How did I miss this addition? He is just adorable! More pictures are a must!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

